# Umwelt Zones’ in Germany



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I'm been looking without success for posts on the "Umwelt Zones" (going green) in Germany.

Can somebody point me in the right direction please.

I've done a search but ain't had any luck.

Don


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

This is the link for the German site.
http://www.env-it.de/umweltdaten/open.do;jsessionid=2D7062BE924833FDAE5ACAFDEE5DFF11


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Ted,

Thanks but I was looking for the thread on here particularly Boffs comments. As I'm sure he made some.

Don


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Is :: this :: the thread, Don?

Gerald


----------

